# Shelby ? lightweight diamond frame



## KingSized HD (Jul 27, 2015)

Picked up this diamond frame over the weekend but not sure of it's brand, model or age and would also like to know what parts aren't correct. The sprocket is a round holed Shelby ID'd using the sprocket compilation (thanks everyone for that!) but no badge (or badge holes). Serial number is E5868. Mainly interested in knowing the brand, model and era so I can research it.

It has a New Departure blackout front hub, a Morrow rear hub (haven't cleaned it yet to see if it's blackout) The handlebars look wrong for a road bike and I'm not sure about the seat originality for this bike. The blackout hub is wartime era but I'm not sure if it's original to the bike and if a manufacturer would mix Morrow and New Departure hubs.

This is my first vintage "lightweight" bike so thanks for whatever help you can offer. If more pics would help let me know what you'd like to see and I'll add them.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm still new in the vintage lightweights myself and can't offer a learned opinion. There is a Shelby Flyer listed on EBay that I was eyeballing. The listing has decent pictures. Here is the link if you want to do some comparisons: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-WAR-Shelby-Flyer-bike-original-antique-bicycle-/121710181156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c567dfb24


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 28, 2015)

*Thanks much*



Gasbag said:


> I'm still new in the vintage lightweights myself and can't offer a learned opinion. There is a Shelby Flyer listed on EBay that I was eyeballing. The listing has decent pictures. Here is the link if you want to do some comparisons: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-WAR-Shelby-Flyer-bike-original-antique-bicycle-/121710181156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c567dfb24




Thanks for the link, lots of similarities with my bike.

Since I posted I've also found info on another thread about dating Morrow hubs so I'll be checking that next. 

I think it's curious that a manufacturer would mix Morrow rear & ND front hubs, maybe someone can chime in if that was a common wartime thing. The wheel hoops definitely match, same pinstriping and rust patina, but it's possible a non-stock hub may have been laced somewhere along the way. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 28, 2015)

It occurred to me that during the war only Huffman and Columbia were allowed to build bicycles. I've seen lightweights by both companies and the fork crown and drive sprocket doesn't match either. With what appears to be incorrect handlebars, I am wondering if it might not be a frankenbike? Check SirMikes Columbia a few threads down and there is a wartime Huffman on EBay.


----------

